

FreeBSD 10.0-RC3 images available - tachion
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-amd64/10.0/

======
alberth
Please consider donating [1] to FreeBSD.

They still need $400k and there's only 4 days left

Even if you don't use FreeBSD, their work still benefits the open source
community with ZFS, etc.

[1] [https://www.freebsdfoundation.org](https://www.freebsdfoundation.org)

~~~
tachion
I was thinking about posting something like that too. FreeBSD is a great
operating system and we'll all benefit from having more choice than less,
therefore I've already donated to the FreeBSD Foundation, and I encourage
everyone to do it as well - every little bit helps!

~~~
cperciva
It's particularly important to get donations from a large number of donors,
even if they don't add up to a huge dollar amount -- large donors often look
at the number of donors as a sign of the strength of the community when
deciding how much money to donate.

~~~
protomyth
It is also a tax status necessity for non-profits.

~~~
cperciva
It doesn't look like the FreeBSD Foundation is in danger of failing the IRS
"public support" test any time soon; but yes, that can theoretically be an
issue.

------
darkandbrooding
I downloaded the 10.0-RC3 ISO and spent the day spinning up multiple vm images
using Vmware Fusion. My primary goal was a tour of different desktop
environments, but I decided to create and build out a separate VM for each. I
used the "open-vm-tools" package to improve integration with vmware, because
their tools (reasonably enough) don't yet support 10.0.

I never experienced any difficulties with any of the the vm images. I used the
"pkgng" packaging system for 99% of the software I installed, and built a
couple of things from ports.

In my tests I was evaluating FreeBSD 10.0 as a developer's workstation.
Chromium, Firefox, vim, git, VLC, ruby, gem, rake, etc - everything installed
painlessly and worked as expected.

BTW, my preferred desktop environment is now XFCE (1) plus slim (2). I've been
a happy KDE user for years, but I realized that I don't use 90% of what KDE
gives me. Speaking for myself, XFCE does everything I need.

(1) [http://www.xfce.org](http://www.xfce.org) (2) [http://daemon-
notes.com/articles/desktop/slim](http://daemon-
notes.com/articles/desktop/slim)

~~~
justin66
Any thoughts on using this vs. using PC-BSD?

~~~
darkandbrooding
I've never actually tried PC-BSD. I've read good reviews about it, but I
wanted to do things the "hard way" because I was as interested in the process
as the result.

That's also why I spun up a separate VM for each desktop environment that I
looked at, rather than just installing all of them one one VM. I wanted the
"muscle memory" of starting from a bare bones installation and walking forward
from there.

------
jamescun
A link to the announcement would probably be more helpful:

[http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
stable/2013-Decem...](http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
stable/2013-December/076590.html)

------
hhw
Some like to wait until x.1 for production use, but FreeBSD development tends
to be a good deal more conservative than Linux, and is usually already pretty
solid for the x.0 release. They've also been more incremental with changes
between major versions since the major SMP additions in versions 5-7.

Since it's not in the announcement or linked directly from the website itself,
here's what's new in 10.0:
[https://wiki.freebsd.org/WhatsNew/FreeBSD10](https://wiki.freebsd.org/WhatsNew/FreeBSD10)

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_Since it 's not in the announcement or linked directly from the website
itself_

Bingo! Thanks for that.

The _FIRST_ thought I had when visiting the FreeBSD website was "what are the
differences between these versions?". Why would I choose one or the other?

Simply calling them "Production", "Legacy", and "Upcoming" is IMO a special
type of stupid. Or, stated slightly more kindly, it's the classic stereotype
of Programmers and Asperger's syndrome. They know all the differences between
versions, and it's inconceivable to them that there are still people in the
world who don't. Fortunately, someone created a wiki to enlighten those
remaining few people.

Based on the above, I predict that FreeBSD 11.0 will be the pinnacle of OS
achievement. After all, it'll be when FreeBSD "goes up to eleven", which is
clearly one better than ten.

~~~
hhw
They'll normally list all the new features on the main website when the new
-RELEASE version is actually available, this is just a -RC.

------
rakoo
No TLS/SSL ? In the wake of all the security news recently, it's surprising
that there is no secured download option.

Plus, no official bittorrent download ? That sucks. If anyone is interested,
here's the torrent for the bootonly img. I hope FreeBSD devs these by default
in the future.

[http://torcache.net/torrent/5f0621060da88eb18c5765c8a2e87e93...](http://torcache.net/torrent/5f0621060da88eb18c5765c8a2e87e93ab95c6bc.torrent)

~~~
tmpaccountbsd
I made this account just to reply to this comment. The email about the
releases come from the release engineer and are signed. The signed email has
the SHA256 of each file. It's just not as apparent when looking at the
archived version of email. Also, nearly every subdomain and page on the
FreeBSD website cluster has HTTPS available.

~~~
rakoo
I may look like a jerk for complaining, but I'm sad that the default options
for downloading FreeBSD are not secure and not technically optimal. (The email
are signed with the sha256 sigs, but the archives are not accessible in https
_by default), yet I understand they may have other priorities.

Other than that, I applaud FreeBSD's efforts in Libre software at large.

------
profquail
List of mirror sites (which are usually faster to download from):
[http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mi...](http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors-
ftp.html)

------
skrowl
Still has text-based install and no working mouse upon first boot without
hacking config files (tried in VMware and VirtualBox). Definitely STILL not
for desktop / casual consumption.

~~~
mutemule
If you're looking for a user-friendly desktop-install of FreeBSD, you probably
want to check out [http://www.pcbsd.org/](http://www.pcbsd.org/) instead. They
have a 10.0-RC2 available for download already, and will probably have a 10.0
released a few weeks after FreeBSD.

------
grigio
I don't know if related to freebsd but the latest FreeNAS doesn't boot on KVM
:(

~~~
profquail
There are a bunch of threads on the FreeNAS forums about running FreeNAS on
virtualization:

[http://forums.freenas.org/threads/kvm-
freenas.13040/](http://forums.freenas.org/threads/kvm-freenas.13040/)

[http://forums.freenas.org/threads/absolutely-must-
virtualize...](http://forums.freenas.org/threads/absolutely-must-virtualize-
freenas-a-guide-to-not-completely-losing-your-data.12714/)

[http://forums.freenas.org/threads/please-do-not-run-
freenas-...](http://forums.freenas.org/threads/please-do-not-run-freenas-in-
production-as-a-virtual-machine.12484/)

Those are just the first few I saw -- if you search the forums, I'm sure
you'll be able to find threads with additional information.

